# help for set up plant



## fish (May 29, 2010)

i want set up plant for my discus tank,
could any one help me: which plant is eay care, low light, and
which chemical need to use
( love plant attach to wood
thank


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Suggest you consider anubias & java fern for attaching to driftwood.
Easy care plants - relatively low light :
Hygrophilia, Ludwigia, Amazon Swords, Vallisneria - both tall/regular & corkscrew, Cabomba, Water Fern. There are others - check with an experienced person @ your LFS or wherever you are purchasing plants.
If no CO2, these plants will do just fine with some root tabs initially, and occasional, but regular, dosing with Flourish Comprehensive Supplement & Flourish Excel.
Hope this helps.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

i would suggest you upgrade light to medium at least (2 WPG or so) because you can grow much better looking plants like lotus plants, mellon swords, crypts, cool foreground plants, its much more options to scape your tanks... planted tanks get addicting 

also DIY co2 is very easy to do in a filtered tank and very cheap, and helps plant growth a lot. a must for growing plants nicely, IMHO


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

PMd you fish~


----------

